# Neue Kurbel



## Weltmeister (25. Juli 2009)

Prost Mahlzeit beisammen.

wie bestimmt einige schon mitbekommen haben, hab ich meine 2 Khe Hindenburg 2pc gehimmelt. Nicht mal wirklich krasse aktionen, wie bei der ersten. Einige werden es ja kennen : [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5749949"]Khe Hindenburg 2pc (2nd version) broke on Vimeo[/ame]
wenn man genau hinsieht, beim Bunnyhop gebrochen. 

Und jetz zu meiner Frage : Der Internet Shop war sehr Kulant, hat mir eine neue Hindenburg 2pc angeboten, bzw eine andere Kurbel zu nehmen. Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden? die Hindenburg hat 200 gekostet, in diesem Bereich darf die Kurbel liegen. natürlich auf und ab noch etwas Spielraum von -30 bis + 70 euronen. 

Was fjeden rausfällt sind die Wtp Royal Cranks. Jemand gute (Street ) erfahrung mit der Eclat gemacht? oder Colony? und leicht sollten sie auch noch sein. am liebsten auch wieder ne 2pc oder 2.5 pc.

ihr werdet mir schon Helfen ;-)  die Kurbeln die zur Auswahl stehen sind hier : http://www.bikestation-bs.de/index.php?cPath=22_68&sort=2a&page=1

dann tobt euch aus, nennt mir eigene Erfahrungen im Street Bereich, wenn ihr habt das tatsächliche Gewicht sowie irgendwelche besonderheiten

Danke schon mal


----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2009)

Ich schwöre ja persönlich auf Powerbites/ Hollowbites, aber die ist Menschen heutezutage ja zu hässlich und zu schwer. Müsste ich mich dennoch umentscheiden, käme höchstens noch die neueste Generation der Fly Bikes 2pc Kurbel zur Auswahl dazu. 
Die Eclat wird den WTP sicher recht ähnlich sein, ist aber auch noch recht neu und so ziemlich alle anderen Kurbeln bekommen entweder Spiel oder gehen zu schnell kaputt. 

Mein Rat: unverschämte 200g mehr in Kauf nehmen und sich dafür wenigstens drauf verlassen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (25. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr hier von : http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_68&products_id=5240 ? twenty 2.5 pc kurbel.

ja die flybikes is halt nicht grade die schönste kurbel, ob sie hält weiß ich auch nicht

edit oder die hier http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_68&products_id=4821 

ne profile race wird denke ich mal nicht halten oder?


----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2009)

Sieht so aus, als würde die nach dem gleichen System zusammenhalten wie die Fly. Bei 760g wäre ich skeptisch. Aber es sind deine Beine...
Dann doch lieber die Eclat.


----------



## Weltmeister (25. Juli 2009)

ist bei der profile race auch race drin? http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_68&products_id=1996 oder meint ihr die hält auch? bzw besser wie meine hindenburg? 

und die leaf monosticks? 766 gramm sind ja auch recht wenig, vorallem für 3pc. http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_68&products_id=5439

ansonsten halt die shadow (sackschwer) oder wieder ne hindenbug


----------



## Hertener (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor knapp 2 Jahren eine EB Stealth gekauft. Wurde mir bei G&S empfohlen, mit dem Hinweis, dass ein gewisser Teamfahrer die auch fährt. (Besagter Teamfahrer und meine Wenigkeit bevorzugen Street.) Mein anfängliches Misstrauen gegenüber der Kurbel hat sich bis heute nicht bestätigt. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich lediglich mal die Klemmschrauben ausgewechselt, nachdem mir eine beim Anziehen gerissen war. Würde mir die Kurbel wieder kaufen, da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis imho vollkommen ok ist. Und leicht ist sie auch.


----------



## Weltmeister (25. Juli 2009)

geht nicht um preisleistung, muss ja nur die differenz bezahlen. hab 200 euro bezahlt, und möchte auch gern wieder was vergleichbares. und mit eastern (vorallem lenker ) hab ich seehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht ;-)


----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2009)

Shadow Torrids sind einige gerissen, zumindest tauchen bei Bikeguide immer wieder Themen auf. Wobei die auch recht doll fahren. 
Ich würde wirklich keine Kurbel nehmen, die noch leichter ist als die Hindenburg. Gewicht bedeutet zwar nicht automatisch auch Stabilität, aber doch irgendwie ein größeres Vertrauen. 
Profile Kurbeln sind auch sehr beliebt und meistens auch gut, nur sorgen die 48 Spline Achsen bauartbedingt öfter mal für den bekannten Profile Wobble. Frag doch sonst einfach mal in der Bikestation nach, die werden doch Ahnung haben und können dir sicherlich sagen, welche vergleichbare Kurbel evtl. mehr verkraftet.


----------



## Weltmeister (25. Juli 2009)

das mit dem achsen ping liegt das profil spezifich?weil so gut wie alle kurbeln doch die 48 splines haben. nur ob die race kurbel bei meinem einsatz hält... gibt ja ne dirt die 95 euro teurer ist ,und das sicher nich ohne grund


----------



## Hertener (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte seiner Zeit, als ich mir die EB "andrehen" ließ, die Demolition ins Auge gefasst. Heute bin ich froh, dass ich mich anders entschieden habe. Die neue Version der Demolition ist wohl etwas schwerer als das Vorgängermodell, aber Erfahrungen wurden gesammelt und imho sollte das Ding nun von den Kinderkrankheiten befreit sein. Ansonsten tendiere ich, so wie RISE, eher in Richtung Primo => Powerbite oder Hollowbite, das wäre hier die Frage.


----------



## HEIZER (25. Juli 2009)

Die Primo Hollowbite wird es auch bei uns werden, bis jetzt nur positives drüber gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2009)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> das mit dem achsen ping liegt das profil spezifich?weil so gut wie alle kurbeln doch die 48 splines haben. nur ob die race kurbel bei meinem einsatz hält... gibt ja ne dirt die 95 euro teurer ist ,und das sicher nich ohne grund



Das liegt an der Bauweise und dementsprechend ist es dann auch Hersteller übergreifend. Der Race Zusatz ist sicherlich nicht umsonst da, aber bei vielen anderen "Race" Teilen geht es auch mit der Haltbarkeit. Bei Zweifeln würde ich dennoch zur Dirt tendieren. 

@Hertener: Absolut. Primo Kurbeln wird zwar knacken und knarzen nachgesagt, aber mit ausreichend Fett gabs da nie Probleme. Das einzige Problem, das mir bekannt ist, sind die Gewindeeinsätze für die Pedale, die sich gerne mal lösen.
Und von der Excel sollte man auch besser die Finger lassen, denn die reißt.


----------



## Stirni (26. Juli 2009)

die profile race wird schon halten 
Wenn dus schaffst die Profile beim antritt zu brechen,respekt an deine energiereichen starkstrom-oberschenkel 
lifetime warranty incl.


----------



## Weltmeister (26. Juli 2009)

ich brauch wohl dringend was anderes zum frühstück, diese Schoko flocken wirken sich schlecht auf meine Bein Muskulatur aus

edit : im moment bin ich unentschlossen zwichen colony 2.5pc , twenty 2.5pc, profile race, ner neuen khe 2pc, oder wenn es sein muss die flybikes. wenn die wirklich,wirklich wirklich hält


----------



## lennarth (26. Juli 2009)

du machst mir angst..ich hab mit der khe bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht,sau steif und macht alle meine grindsachen mit.verstehe aber das misstrauen,wenn zwei gebrochen sind.ich persönlich würde zu was bewährtem wie profile raten,das wird schon halten.flybikes vielleicht noch.


----------



## Weltmeister (26. Juli 2009)

ja nur ob die profile race hält is so ne sache. 

genau die einstellung hab ich ja auch gehabt  bis zum besagten tag. zu der colony oder twenty scheint ja niemand was sagen zu können. schade auch  sons muss ich halt zwichen ner neuen, ner profile race oder fb wählen


----------



## Stirni (27. Juli 2009)

findet zwar jeder ausser mir hässlich,aber die würden denke ich halten:
http://site.solidbmx.com/cranks/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (27. Juli 2009)

tuts doch  nur wo in dland erhältlich?


----------



## RISE (27. Juli 2009)

Laut Google hat G&S BMX den Vertrieb.


----------



## Weltmeister (27. Juli 2009)

mööööp - Fail.... also wird es mit der nix, wie gesagt bekomm ersatz von bikestation-bs ,und auch halt was die im shop haben

soo das wars von mir, die profile race wird es  hab grad mit dem besagten shop telefoniert.

falls es wen interessiert : twenty und leaf sind baugleich, beide flexen extrem.

flybikes crank früher gebrochen wurde überarbeitet, müsste halten.

colony colonia crank ein fall von in der mitte durchgebrochen.

odyssey 41 thermal wird nich mehr geliefert, die twombolt ist die aktuelle. der 8 kant wurde gegen falsche montage gesichert, indem man nuten dort eingefräst hat, somit sollte die auch halten.

profile wird jetz mit imbus geliefert, imbus größe ist 5.5 (liegt glaub ich bei) also nich mim 5er reinorgeln 
profil gibt es nur noch die race, alles andere ist aus dem programm.


----------



## Stirni (27. Juli 2009)

hätt ich dir auch sagen können.
5,5 ist dreckig.ich hab nur einen inbus davon und wenn ich den verlieren sollte ohauehaueha!
5 ist zu klein und dreht durch,6 zu groß. dumm sowas.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (27. Juli 2009)

Hab ich doch recht gehabt. Hihihi


----------



## nitrox5277 (27. Juli 2009)

bei der profile kannste fÃ¼r 9,95â¬ die wtp/superstar flash mount bolts reinschrauben,
dann haste m6 innensechskantkopf,den schlÃ¼ssel kriegste aber fÃ¼r 2â¬ in jedem bundeswehr bedarfsshop,nato sei dank.....ansonsten gute wahl,fÃ¼r tuningmÃ¶glichkeiten check die countrybikesseite kriegen kannste ja alles Ã¼ber manu ;o),mit dem titangedÃ¶ns kriegste die kurbel runter auf max.760g.


----------



## Stirni (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (27. Juli 2009)

Falls das jetzt i-ein "gegenbeweis" sein sollte: Er meinte maximal 760g, nicht minimal


----------



## nitrox5277 (27. Juli 2009)

@stirni:denke,die 20g weniger kommen weil das keine orginal profile achse ist,
sondern eine 25g. leichtere fsa und co.....anbei sehr geil hat antje auch so am rad ;o)


----------



## Stirni (27. Juli 2009)

fährt sich klasse,bis auf dass das tree kettenblatt nicht passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrox5277 (27. Juli 2009)

tausch doch mit der von antje,dann passt ja das tree,hast doch ihre icq


----------



## Stirni (27. Juli 2009)

tree is doch schon weg 
trotzdem danke für das sehr nette angebot.


----------



## Weltmeister (29. Juli 2009)

na bin ma gespannt wenn meine da ist


----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2009)

Ich auch. Und wann sie kaputt ist.


----------



## Hertener (29. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass die Achse schon vorher "einen weg" hatte. So'n Ding reißt nicht so mir-nichts-dir-nichts beim Bunny-Hop. War das eine Chromo oder eine Titan Achse? Titan soll ja wesentlich mehr ab können, als Chromo.


----------

